# Gois or Lousa Lawyer Recommendations



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good (or warn me about a bad) lawyer in Gois or Lousa? For property purchase and a will. Please PM if you feel more comfortable that way. TIA.


----------



## ehz1686 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi
In Gois there are two lawyers. Maria is in the building above the butchers by the Camara building. The second is Helda but you would need to go to the Cafe Maytay and ask for his address he lives over the road from the cafe on the opsite corner to the Farmacia.
Tony


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thank you, Tony.


----------



## nicholascam (Aug 16, 2021)

There are reviews on the internet. You can check all the lawyers there.


----------

